# pkg.eu.FreeBSD.org Missing



## neal (Dec 17, 2020)

I tried to do a package upgrade this morning and the address pkg.eu.FreeBSD.org doesn't resolve to an address.

Is this a problem or a change in policy?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2020)

> IMPORTANT: We do NOT guarantee uptime of any particular mirror. We provide SRV fallbacks for redundancy.



http://pkg.freebsd.org/


----------



## neal (Dec 17, 2020)

That's what I'm using now, but it always seemed better to use a local address. If that's not correct, then I will leave it how it is.

The thing is, my system has existed since 3.5, so unless it's published somewhere that I need to change something, it hasn't changed.  It's a case of "My Fathers Axe", if you know your Pratchett.


----------



## Peter2121 (Dec 17, 2020)

I have the same problem, what's happening?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2020)

neal said:


> The thing is, my system has existed since 3.5, so unless it's published somewhere that I need to change something, it hasn't changed.


You do realize that pkg(8) only came into existence from about 9.something? Besides that, the default has always been pkg.freebsd.org and that's what you should use.


----------



## Peter2121 (Dec 17, 2020)

SirDice said:


> http://pkg.freebsd.org/


I appreciate your fast reaction, but we need some additional information. I have 50+ servers with pkg.eu.FreeBSD.org, they are online since 5+ years without any problem. Must I change the address of pkg server now? Should I wait the reparation of EU mirror? Where can I get this information?
The fact that the default address in the distrib is a global one does not explain anything. Obviously we cannot have different distribs for different regions. It is normal that after install users put the nearest pkg server to their config.
Normally the DNS system permits to get the failed servers out rapidly, so the users are not concerned by server fails. This is not the case now. Was EU mirror deprecated for some time and stopped now?
So, my question is still the same - what's happening?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2020)

Peter2121 said:


> I have 50+ servers with pkg.eu.FreeBSD.org, they are online since 5+ years without any problem. Must I change the address of pkg server now?


Why did you change that setting in the first place? You should have left them on pkg.freebsd.org. As a side note, with that much servers I'm surprised you don't use your own package server(s). 



Peter2121 said:


> The fact that the default address in the distrib is a global one does not explain anything.


It's not a "global" address, it switches automatically according to availability and GeoIP.



Peter2121 said:


> It is normal that after install users put the nearest pkg server to their config.


What documentation of FreeBSD told you to do that?


----------



## Peter2121 (Dec 17, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Why did you change that setting in the first place? You should have left them on pkg.freebsd.org.
> 
> 
> It's not a "global" address, it switches automatically according to availability and GeoIP.


Because one day in the past the bandwidth to EU mirror was really better than to the global one. So, my templates were updated this day, so all new servers come with EU mirror by default.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2020)

Peter2121 said:


> Because one day in the past the bandwidth to EU mirror was really better than to the global one.


Again, it's not a "global" address, it never was.


----------



## neal (Dec 17, 2020)

SirDice said:


> You do realize that pkg(8) only came into existence from about 9.something? Besides that, the default has always been pkg.freebsd.org and that's what you should use.


Of course I realise that pkgng is still pretty new. Updating is so nice these days, except for the occasional hiccup.

Like Peter2121 also on this topic, I remember abysmal performance, so I changed the address to one that worked better and left it. Being a local address seems to make sense as it's never sure whether the non-localised address is more US-centric.

My earlier comment was more that configurations get set up, then left as long as they're working. I'm just lucky that I only have a few systems, not 50+.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2020)

Performance was a little lacking at first, that's definitely true. But the whole point of using the automatic switching is to prevent issues like servers going offline (for whatever reason). I'd much rather have it switch to some server far away then sticking to local server that may or may not be online.


----------

